# Clamoroso Bargiggia: "Milan è in vendita, proposto a Berlusconi"



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

*Clamoroso Bargiggia: "Milan è in vendita, proposto a Berlusconi"*

Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio. 
YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella. 
L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.

*Commenti solo alla notizia.*


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.



Andiamo avanti a far pubblicità a plastic face.

Giustizia divina... dove sei??


----------



## Milanista (24 Ottobre 2017)

Eccallà


----------



## DrHouse (24 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## sballotello (24 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque il debito da restituire non è di 350 milioni, ricordo vagamente fassone dire che era tipo la metà, qualcuno ricorda meglio di me?

Per me è fondamentale capire questo. Vorrebbe dire che ogni volta che parte sta storia son tutte balle


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*




Vediamo come va a finire, ma le sensazioni non sono buone.

Io ho parlato di "Operazione Longobarda non a lieto fine". Mi sembrava fantascienza. Ora tremo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## sballotello (24 Ottobre 2017)

oltretutto metà di quei debiti li ha fatti proprio il cavaliere


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2017)

*Se continuate a non rispettare il regolamento verrete bannati. Adesso basta.*


----------



## vanbasten (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



può essere, la trattativa di riacquisto la faranno sicuramente il cravattaro giallo con il suo fido marrocchino. Per grandi trattative ci vogliono grandi manager.


----------



## Sindaco (24 Ottobre 2017)

“Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero”

La frase più usata ed abusata della storia.
Per il resto, articolo vacuo, impreciso e privo di qualsiasi fondamento. 

Nonostante tutto, è quasi simpatico.


----------



## DrHouse (24 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque il debito da restituire non è di 350 milioni, ricordo vagamente fassone dire che era tipo la metà, qualcuno ricorda meglio di me?
> 
> Per me è fondamentale capire questo. Vorrebbe dire che ogni volta che parte sta storia son tutte balle



180 milioni, più interessi, sono i soldi che Li ha chiesto a Elliott per l'acquisto del Milan.
a cui vanno sommati altri 123 (più interessi, credo inferiori a quelli dei 180) prestati per la gestione del Milan (mercato più ripiano perdite).


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

Che sorpresa

Si sta preparando il terreno...


----------



## jacky (24 Ottobre 2017)

Non commento la notizia perché non ne so nulla.
Però è strano che Li sia sparito, che la società non commenti e che abbia totalmente cambiato strategie comunicative.
Aver difeso Montella e venire da un mese di sole sconfitte e figuracce (Rijeka compreso) per me aggrava la situazione: l'ambiente è caldissimo e sul punto di esplodere.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2017)

In tutto questo: dov'è Yonghong Li? Perchè la società non dice nulla? Perchè non replica alle parole di Berlusconi di ieri, riportate da tutti?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> 180 milioni, più interessi, sono i soldi che Li ha chiesto a Elliott per l'acquisto del Milan.
> a cui vanno sommati altri 123 (più interessi, credo inferiori a quelli dei 180) prestati per la gestione del Milan (mercato più ripiano perdite).



Quelli da restituire entro ottobre dell'anno prossimo sono i 180? E per i 123 come funziona? Sempre elliot li ha prestati?


----------



## ignaxio (24 Ottobre 2017)

Nonsensese eravamo quarti ad es. il debito non era da restituire lo stesso? 

Dormite tranquilli


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo: dov'è Yonghong Li? Perchè la società non dice nulla? Perchè non replica alle parole di Berlusconi di ieri, riportate da tutti?


E' quello che mi chiedo pure io. Berlusconi o no, la situazione sembra veramente drammatica.


----------



## ignaxio (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aggiungo: se un progetto o un investimento deve fallire lo fa dopo qualche anno, non certo dopo 6 mesi.
vi torna?


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Quotate.


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo: dov'è Yonghong Li? Perchè la società non dice nulla? Perchè non replica alle parole di Berlusconi di ieri, riportate da tutti?



Secondo me a breve ci saranno novità importanti a livello societario e dirigenziale.

Una sostituzione più o meno in contemporanea di Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella, e poi avremo altre novità anche a livello di proprietà.

Ricordiamoci che fra non molto ci sarà il voluntary agreement con l'Uefa (a cui è impossibile presentarsi nelle condizioni attuali). 

E in primavera ci saranno le elezioni...


----------



## DrHouse (24 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quelli da restituire entro ottobre dell'anno prossimo sono i 180? E per i 123 come funziona? Sempre elliot li ha prestati?



entrambi hanno scadenza ottobre 2018.
Fassone, a più riprese, ha detto che per lui i 123 milioni prestati al Milan sono più "facilmente" rinegoziabili. 
ma credo a patto che prima Li trovi il modo di chiudere il prestito da 180, dato che ci sono in pegno le quote del Milan.
credo comunque si stia lavorando per anticipare la chiusura (con Elliott) di tutti i 303 milioni più interessi, rifinanziando (senza pegno delle azioni) con altri istituti.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Berlusconi mi sembra alla ricerca disperata di pubblicità.

Io alla notizia credo per niente, però tremo all'idea che riparta il #closing2


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo: dov'è Yonghong Li? Perchè la società non dice nulla? Perchè non replica alle parole di Berlusconi di ieri, riportate da tutti?



Per me neanche sa cosa scrive la stampa italiana. D'altronde se anche smentisce che cambia? Il giorno dopo uscirebbero comunque gli stessi articoli. Smentire non serve nulla onestamente, servono solo i fatti. Se il Milan avesse fatto risultati, nessuno, NESSUNO, tirerebbe fuori ancora ste storie. Invece aprono bocca tutti. In primavera sapremo qualcosa di più sulla tenuta finanziaria, Fassone aveva detto che si sarebbe lavorato per saldare tutto entro quel termine. E' lo stesso casino delle garanzie per gli acquisti di mercato in estate che mancavano. Fassone ha smentito e spiegato a più riprese, è servito a qualcosa?


----------



## krull (24 Ottobre 2017)

Già me lo vedo col suo elicottero....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ok, quindi Yonhong Li ha comprato il Milan a debito , chiedendo prestiti per 350 milioni, comprando giocatori per 250 milioni, nella speranza che nel primo anno il Milan entrasse in CL guadagnando fantasticamente 30 milioni. WOW operazione di investimento geniale, non era meglio buttarsi sui bitcoin.

Ma mi faccia il piacere, ma che sparate senza senso.


----------



## vanbasten (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo: dov'è Yonghong Li? Perchè la società non dice nulla? Perchè non replica alle parole di Berlusconi di ieri, riportate da tutti?



penso che replicherà diamogli almeno un giorno. Li non so dove sia finito.


----------



## vanbasten (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me a breve ci saranno novità importanti a livello societario e dirigenziale.
> 
> Una sostituzione più o meno in contemporanea di Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella, e poi avremo altre novità anche a livello di proprietà.
> 
> ...



quindi prevedi un ennesima rivoluzione adesso?


----------



## sballotello (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me a breve ci saranno novità importanti a livello societario e dirigenziale.
> 
> Una sostituzione più o meno in contemporanea di Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella, e poi avremo altre novità anche a livello di proprietà.
> 
> ...



sulla base di cosa fai queste ipotesi?


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> quindi prevedi un ennesima rivoluzione adesso?



Assolutamente sì


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Ottobre 2017)

quanto è vero che quando va male il lato tecnico la gente impazzisce e inizia a viaggiare con la mente. Datevi una calmata e usate un secondo il cervello


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*





Admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va a finire, ma le sensazioni non sono buone.
> 
> Io ho parlato di "Operazione Longobarda non a lieto fine". Mi sembrava fantascienza. Ora tremo.



Secondo me che finiremo a breve in vendita ci sono pochi dubbi, l'ho sempre pensato perché questo Li ha sempre avuto l'aria dello speculatore di passaggio. La cosa non mi ha mai preoccupato, con Thohir all'Inter è successa la stessa cosa. L'incubo vero è il ritorno del plasticato, che però non capisco che interesse possa avere ad 82 anni nel buttare di nuovo soldi nel calcio. Tu che intendi per "operazione Longobarda" esattamente?


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> sulla base di cosa fai queste ipotesi?



Il club intero sta affondando. Il campionato è già andato, la dirigenza si è bruciata, la squadra fa autogestione e lo spogliatoio è spaccato.

L'Europa League sarebbe l'unica competizione che riaggiusterebbe la stagione consentendo l'accesso in Champions, ma allo stato attuale è pura utopia vincerla.

A meno che non fai una rifondazione totale...


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quanto è vero che quando va male il lato tecnico la gente impazzisce e inizia a viaggiare con la mente. Datevi una calmata e usate un secondo il cervello



Ragnet, per te è casuale che in pochi giorni molti giornalisti tra cui Bargiggia, Festa e Ravezzani (ed evito di citarne altri qui innominabili) stiano parlando di una imminente cessione?
E' casuale che proprio ieri uno come Confalonieri parli di Berlusconi sofferente sia per il Milan sia per il suo silenzio obbligato?
E' casuale che proprio a ridosso delle elezioni si senta odore di rientrata in scena di Berlusconi nel Milan?
E' casuale che Yonghonh Li e Han Li siano letteralmente irreperibili?

E come mai Montella è ancora lì e non è stato neanche preso un preparatore? 

E' tutto congelato in attesa di grosse novità


----------



## vanbasten (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì



Quindi Yongong Li caccia ad, ds e allenatore perchè alla 9 giornata giornata non abbiamo 7/10 punti in piu?. Ce ne vuole di fantasie per pensare certe cose eh.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ragnet, per te è casuale che in pochi giorni molti giornalisti tra cui Bargiggia, Festa e Ravezzani (ed evito di citarne altri qui innominabili) stiano parlando di una imminente cessione?
> E' casuale che proprio ieri uno come Confalonieri parli di Berlusconi sofferente sia per il Milan sia per il suo silenzio obbligato?
> E' casuale che proprio a *ridosso delle elezioni* si senta odore di rientrata in scena di Berlusconi nel Milan?
> E' casuale che Yonghonh Li e Han Li siano letteralmente irreperibili?
> ...



Questo spiega tutto il discorso B....vuole solo pubblicità. A una possibile cessione a un altro individuo potrei pure crederci e forse nemmeno mi dispiacerebbe. Se Li non ci sta dietro è giusto che venda


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Secondo me che finiremo a breve in vendita ci sono pochi dubbi, l'ho sempre pensato perché questo Li ha sempre avuto l'aria dello speculatore di passaggio. La cosa non mi ha mai preoccupato, con Thohir all'Inter è successa la stessa cosa. L'incubo vero è il ritorno del plasticato, che però non capisco che interesse possa avere ad 82 anni nel buttare di nuovo soldi nel calcio. Tu che intendi per "operazione Longobarda" esattamente?



In questo momento ci serve ordine e chiarezza di idee, cosa che mancano dal presidente ai dirigenti, all'allenatore e ai giocatori. 

A me poco importa di chi mette i soldi, basta che ci sia organizzazione societaria, un progetto vero (nuovo stadio, allenatore importante ecc.) e investimenti sensati e importanti sulla rosa


----------



## Giangy (24 Ottobre 2017)

L' unica salvezza è uno sceicco stile PSG, Manchester City, o un russo miliardario, sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ragnet, per te è casuale che in pochi giorni molti giornalisti tra cui Bargiggia, Festa e Ravezzani (ed evito di citarne altri qui innominabili) stiano parlando di una imminente cessione?
> E' casuale che proprio ieri uno come Confalonieri parli di Berlusconi sofferente sia per il Milan sia per il suo silenzio obbligato?
> E' casuale che proprio a ridosso delle elezioni si senta odore di rientrata in scena di Berlusconi nel Milan?
> E' casuale che Yonghonh Li e Han Li siano letteralmente irreperibili?
> ...



Bargiggia , Festa e Ravezzani hanno da sempre spalato m_e_rda sul Milan, sulla nuova società, sul managment, sui prestiti, sui soldi. Il motivo è semplicemente che ormai si scrive per attirare visibilità e massa. Ti devo forse ricordare che siamo passati dai cinesi non esistono , ai cinesi non hanno soldi, ai cinesi hanno soldi ma mangiano i bambini?

Smettetela di volare con la mente, non esiste al mondo nessuna persona sana di mente, che investa 1 miliardo tra prestiti, investimenti personali ecc per bruciare tutto dopo 6 mesi dall'insediamento. Non esiste nessun investimento remurenativo così a breve termine e se il progetto fallirà Li probabilmente rivenderà ma tra anni, di certo non ora.


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Quindi Yongong Li caccia ad, ds e allenatore perchè alla 9 giornata giornata non abbiamo 7/10 punti in piu?. Ce ne vuole di fantasie per pensare certe cose eh.



7/10 punti in più?

Hai finito il campionato a ottobre, altro che 7/10 punti in più.

Dopo la caduta in Serie B, quello attualmente in corso è il più grosso disastro della storia del Milan


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Quotate, non lo ripetiamo più.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Premesso che il ritorno di Berlusconi, o meglio il recompra di Berlusconi mi sembrerebbe una situazione boccaccesca, ritengo che sia meglio finire nelle mani di Elliott che di nuovo in quelle del cavaliere senza piu cavallo.Il ritorno del Berlusca sarebbe una sciagura poichè prevederebbe anche il ritorno di Galliani e staremmo punto e a capo.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi Yonhong Li ha comprato il Milan a debito , chiedendo prestiti per 350 milioni, comprando giocatori per 250 milioni, nella speranza che nel primo anno il Milan entrasse in CL guadagnando fantasticamente 30 milioni. WOW operazione di investimento geniale, non era meglio buttarsi sui bitcoin.
> 
> Ma mi faccia il piacere, ma che sparate senza senso.



.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi è l'ultimo giorno del famigerato e blindatissimo congresso del partito comunista cinese.
Da domani probabilmente cominceranno a uscire le informazioni, quindi sapremo se tutto questo castello di ipotesi sulla proprietà è fondato oppure no.
Se chiudono i rubinetti, cosa che purtroppo temo avverrà, ogni ipotesi anche la più terrificante come il ritorno di Berlusconi non la escluderei.
Stiamo a vedere, non ci sarà da aspettare molto


----------



## vanbasten (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bargiggia , Festa e Ravezzani hanno da sempre spalato m_e_rda sul Milan, sulla nuova società, sul managment, sui prestiti, sui soldi. Il motivo è semplicemente che ormai si scrive per attirare visibilità e massa. Ti devo forse ricordare che siamo passati dai cinesi non esistono , ai cinesi non hanno soldi, ai cinesi hanno soldi ma mangiano i bambini?
> 
> Smettetela di volare con la mente, non esiste al mondo nessuna persona sana di mente, che investa 1 miliardo tra prestiti, investimenti personali ecc per bruciare tutto dopo 6 mesi dall'insediamento. Non esiste nessun investimento remurenativo così a breve termine e se il progetto fallirà Li probabilmente rivenderà ma tra anni, di certo non ora.



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> 7/10 punti in più?
> 
> Hai finito il campionato a ottobre, altro che 7/10 punti in più.
> 
> *Dopo la caduta in Serie B, quello attualmente in corso è il più grosso disastro della storia del Milan*



 

ma ti leggi? Siamo alla 9 giornata e abbiamo ancora tutto il campionato avanti.


----------



## Lambro (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> 7/10 punti in più?
> 
> Hai finito il campionato a ottobre, altro che 7/10 punti in più.
> 
> Dopo la caduta in Serie B, quello attualmente in corso è il più grosso disastro della storia del Milan



no perchè diventiamo di possesso di Elliott, che non ha interesse di certo a farci morire ma che ci cedera' a qualche magnate americano o chi per lui che con un po' di senno ci riportera' a livelli che ci competono (non piu' quelli berlusconiani, ma quella è un'altra storia, ricordiamoci sempre che il periodo berlusca è coinciso con le inglesi fuori dalle coppe e con il boom finanziario della serie a).
che poi tu eri lo stesso che dava per certo l'acquisto di cui tutto il mondo avrebbe parlato, questa estate, senza mai rispondere sulle fonti che avevi in merito.


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bargiggia , Festa e Ravezzani hanno da sempre spalato m_e_rda sul Milan, sulla nuova società, sul managment, sui prestiti, sui soldi. Il motivo è semplicemente che ormai si scrive per attirare visibilità e massa. Ti devo forse ricordare che siamo passati dai cinesi non esistono , ai cinesi non hanno soldi, ai cinesi hanno soldi ma mangiano i bambini?
> 
> Smettetela di volare con la mente, non esiste al mondo nessuna persona sana di mente, che investa 1 miliardo tra prestiti, investimenti personali ecc per bruciare tutto dopo 6 mesi dall'insediamento. Non esiste nessun investimento remurenativo così a breve termine e se il progetto fallirà Li probabilmente rivenderà ma tra anni, di certo non ora.



Non vorrei che sconfinassimo andando un po' fuori dalla notizia (anche per colpa mia), restiamo sul pezzo 

Bargiggia è uscito con sta notizia...e non è il solo, è in buona compagnia.
Un motivo ci sarà, o no? 

Hanno spalato emme su società e dirigenti? Sì, ma a oggi non si può dire che avessero torto. Si sta verificando tutto quello che avevano previsto gli scettici, dai più moderati ai più estremisti come Ruiu.


----------



## vanbasten (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> 7/10 punti in più?
> 
> Hai finito il campionato a ottobre, altro che 7/10 punti in più.
> 
> Dopo la caduta in Serie B, quello attualmente in corso è il più grosso disastro della storia del Milan



Il disastro è aver fatto 10 anni di disastri. Incontrovertibile. Le tue sono solo opinioni di giornata per gli ultimi risultati. Cambieresti anche quelli che verranno dopo se perdono 3/4 partite di fila.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Eccalà, non era quasi manco quotato.


Io continuo a sperare che il nano non abbia nulla a che fare col nuovo corso ma ero pronto fin dall'inizio, ormai lo so che è il diavolo.
Vediamo cosa succede ma da tempo sono preparato all'idea di abbandonare il Milan.


----------



## Mic (24 Ottobre 2017)

sarò allocco ma io ho paura


----------



## Giangy (24 Ottobre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Eccalà, non era quasi manco quotato.
> 
> 
> Io continuo a sperare che il nano non abbia nulla a che fare col nuovo corso ma ero pronto fin dall'inizio, ormai lo so che è il diavolo.
> Vediamo cosa succede ma da tempo sono preparato all'idea di abbandonare il Milan.



Io posso abbandonare solamente il Milan se torna proprio il nano al comando... altrimenti prima di farsi paranoie si aspetta l'evolversi della facenda societaria, io ripeto spero per uno sceicco o russo milionario, ma anche qualcosa di americano.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io posso abbandonare solamente il Milan se torna proprio il nano al comando... altrimenti prima di farsi paranoie si aspetta l'evolversi della facenda societaria, io ripeto spero per uno sceicco o russo milionario, ma anche qualcosa di americano.



Ovviamente.
Non voglio più vedere il nano o qualche suo compagno di merende nel Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Datemi un pannolone perchè me la sto facendo sotto.


----------



## de sica (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> In questo momento ci serve ordine e chiarezza di idee, cosa che mancano dal presidente ai dirigenti, all'allenatore e ai giocatori.
> 
> A me poco importa di chi mette i soldi, basta che ci sia organizzazione societaria, un progetto vero (nuovo stadio, allenatore importante ecc.) e investimenti sensati e importanti sulla rosa



Certo, perché Berlusconi e Galliani la porterebbero invece? Fattelo dire, non hai mezze misure.
Passi da un eccesso all’altro in soli due mesi, una bandiera insomma


----------



## de sica (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Per quanto mi riguarda, non sono per nulla spaventato. Io penso al calcio giocato, non alle chiacchiere da “economisti per caso”.
La vivo tranquillamente perché non m’interessa farmi il sangue amaro, e se tornassero quei 2 in sella, smetterei col Milan finché non muoiano.


----------



## PheelMD (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ragnet, per te è casuale che in pochi giorni molti giornalisti tra cui Bargiggia, Festa e Ravezzani (ed evito di citarne altri qui innominabili) stiano parlando di una imminente cessione?
> E' casuale che proprio ieri uno come Confalonieri parli di Berlusconi sofferente sia per il Milan sia per il suo silenzio obbligato?
> E' casuale che proprio a ridosso delle elezioni si senta odore di rientrata in scena di Berlusconi nel Milan?
> E' casuale che Yonghonh Li e Han Li siano letteralmente irreperibili?
> ...



Non è casuale, ci sono le elezioni fra qualche mese. Ravezzani ha sempre parlato tanto per parlare quindi continua per coerenza (non so se vi ricordate lo scoop "Salta il closing perchè il Dalai Lama si è inalberato dell'amicizia con i cinesi"). 

Ad ogni modo, che le cose andranno male in caso di non raggiungimento della Champions è chiaro. Ma è stato anche chiaro Fassone quando ha specificato (più volte, ora tace perchè è inutile ripetere le stesse cose 250 volte) che ci sono dei piani di salvataggio, che coinvolgerebbero delle cessioni. I giornalisti la buttano sul tragico e sul sensazionalistico per fare la notizia, fa parte del gioco. 
Io credo che dovremmo distoglierci da questo clima disfattistico e non oscillare di continuo tra l'entusiasmo e la tragedia. Pensiamo prima al lato tecnico e a riprenderci piano piano, poi penseremo al resto.



de sica ha scritto:


> *Per quanto mi riguarda, non sono per nulla spaventato*.* Io penso al calcio giocato*, non alle chiacchiere da “economisti per caso”.
> La vivo tranquillamente perché non m’interessa farmi il sangue amaro, e se tornassero quei 2 in sella, smetterei col Milan finché non muoiano.


Condivido.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Secondo me che finiremo a breve in vendita ci sono pochi dubbi, l'ho sempre pensato perché questo Li ha sempre avuto l'aria dello speculatore di passaggio. La cosa non mi ha mai preoccupato, con Thohir all'Inter è successa la stessa cosa. L'incubo vero è il ritorno del plasticato, che però non capisco che interesse possa avere ad 82 anni nel buttare di nuovo soldi nel calcio. Tu che intendi per "operazione Longobarda" esattamente?



Ma scusa, Li dovrebbe essere proprio uno speculatore improvvisato se fosse come dici tu. Neanche un ritardato penserebbe di guadagnarci qualcosa dopo aver pagato il club 840 milioni tra acquisto e presa in carico dei debiti, senza contare i 230 milioni (a bilancio) per il mercato, a fronte di una spesa totale di più di un miliardo di euro, che con il prestito da restituire a Elliott arriva a 1 miliardo e 200 milioni circa di soldi in ballo. Oltretutto se vuoi speculare lo fai con i soldi tuoi, difficilmente ti indebiti per cifre del genere, in relazione al valore di quello che stai comprando, contando poi l'esiguo guadagno che ne avresti in un lasso di tempo così breve. Con la sola entrata in Champions pensava di guadagnarci rivendendo il club a breve? In che modo? Come poteva in così poco tempo aumentare il valore di un club, già esorbitante e fuori dalla realtà e difficilmente acquistabile? Non credo abbia rischiato di indebitare quasi tutto il suo patrimonio per guadagnarci una 30ina di milioni.
Poi può essere che finiremo in vendita, ma non credo per i motivi che esponi tu.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, non sono per nulla spaventato. Io penso al calcio giocato, non alle chiacchiere da “economisti per caso”.
> La vivo tranquillamente perché non m’interessa farmi il sangue amaro, e se tornassero quei 2 in sella, smetterei col Milan finché non muoiano.



Io sono terrorizzato proprio dal pensiero di dovere smettere con il Milan. Perchè chiaro, stavolta sarebbe la goccia che farebbe traboccare il vaso. Tiferei contro inconsciamente, sempre, sarebbe inutile professarsi ancora tifoso.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*





Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, Li dovrebbe essere proprio uno speculatore improvvisato se fosse come dici tu. Neanche un ritardato penserebbe di guadagnarci qualcosa dopo aver pagato il club 840 milioni tra acquisto e presa in carico dei debiti, senza contare i 230 milioni (a bilancio) per il mercato, a fronte di una spesa totale di più di un miliardo di euro, che con il prestito da restituire a Elliott arriva a 1 miliardo e 200 milioni circa di soldi in ballo. Oltretutto se vuoi speculare lo fai con i soldi tuoi, difficilmente ti indebiti per cifre del genere, in relazione al valore di quello che stai comprando, contando poi l'esiguo guadagno che ne avresti in un lasso di tempo così breve. Con la sola entrata in Champions pensava di guadagnarci rivendendo il club a breve? In che modo? Come poteva in così poco tempo aumentare il valore di un club, già esorbitante e fuori dalla realtà e difficilmente acquistabile? Non credo abbia rischiato di indebitare quasi tutto il suo patrimonio per guadagnarci una 30ina di milioni.
> Poi può essere che finiremo in vendita, ma non credo per i motivi che esponi tu.



Proprio questo è il mistero, è un'operazione senza logica all'apparenza, ma gli utenti più esperti parlano di leveraged buyout e in tal caso il ricorso al debito è la caratteristica principale. Che stia così o in un altro modo, dubito che Li abbia agito per passione e una futura rivendita a breve termine era già contemplata. Non vedo alternative, a meno di pensare che sia prestanome di qualcuno.


----------



## AllanX (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Chi con un minimo di testa sulle spalle e con un portafogli strapieno deciderebbe di investire nel calcio italiano?
Perché preferire un paese dove costruire uno stadio proprio appare impossibile, in cui i ricavi televisivi non sono nemmeno paragonabili a quello inglese e dal punto di vista del merchandising conosciuto e supportato ormai in giro per il mondo solo dagli over 40? Preghiamo che il progetto di Li si riveli vincente...


----------



## Crox93 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo: dov'è Yonghong Li? Perchè la società non dice nulla? Perchè non replica alle parole di Berlusconi di ieri, riportate da tutti?



Perchè abbiamo una non societá
Comunque l'ipotesi di un ritorno di Berlusconi mi pare assurda, ma non troppo. Ma penso finiremo presto in mano a qualcun altro
Ad ogni modo, se torna Berlusconi, io chiudo col calcio


----------



## mistergao (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Allora, commenterei la notizia su vari piani:

- Yonghong Li è nel panico perchè non sa come cavarsela col fondo Elliott? Può essere. Pensava che la squadra andasse meglio e che finisse in Champions, con aumento dei ricavi? Sì, penso di sì.
- Ha messo in vendita la società? Mi pare difficile, ma non impossibile.
- La società è stata offerta a Berlusconi? Mi sembra proprio un wishful thinking di Bargiggia e dell'indotto berlusconiano.
- Il Milan potrebbe finire in mano ad Elliott tra un anno? Possibile. Probabile? Boh.

Piccola considerazione sul Primato Nazionale: occhio che, pur non essendo una testata bufalara, non è neanche delle più serie. Diciamo che amano dare le notizie in maniera da guidare il lettore verso un certo modo di pensare (tipicamente anti-UE, anti-immigrati, ecc...), per cui non mi sembra un pulpito serio cui dare una presunta bomba, come quella sganciata da Bargiggia.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Ottobre 2017)

direi di lasciar perdere queste *********


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Ottobre 2017)

Non linciatemi, parlo da ignorante in materia, ma ho letto che sono usciti dei documenti con prestiti (non si sa da chi) provenienti da Isole Vergini e Cayman. Mi rivolgo a chi capisce di questi paradisi fiscali e annessi movimenti di denaro: sarebbe plausibile un rientro di capitali di Berlusconi in tutto sto giro? Nel senso che più o meno contemporaneamente escono notizie di questi documenti e di Berlusconi pronto a rientrare. Volendo fare il detective di sta cippa/complottista, e ripeto, e da assoluto ignorante in materia, un nesso potrebbe esserci?



Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Proprio questo è il mistero, è un'operazione senza logica all'apparenza, ma gli utenti più esperti parlano di leveraged buyout e in tal caso il ricorso al debito è la caratteristica principale. Che stia così o in un altro modo, dubito che Li abbia agito per passione e una futura rivendita a breve termine era già contemplata. Non vedo alternative, a meno di pensare che sia prestanome di qualcuno.



E' certamente da escludere la sua passione smisurata per il Milan e una rivendita è plausibile (con rosee prospettive di guadagno) ma non a breve termine, se intendiamo un anno o due per breve termine, più che altro per il fatto che è impossibile che abbia affidato un eventuale profitto (che sarebbe ridicolo a livello di cifre) solamente all'entrata in CL e ad un lieve miglioramento della rosa. Sarebbe stato troppo rischioso, a mio avviso, dal momento che da una rivendita a breve termine non ci avrebbe ricavato più 30/40 milioni nella migliore delle ipotesi. Insomma se voleva fare una roba alla Tohir sono quasi certo abbia fatto una cavolata immensa.
Poi tutto può essere anche se a me sembra un follia. Spero sempre di vedere arrivare investitori all'orizzonte, o qualche colosso che esca allo scoperto (chissà cosa aspettano, se è vero che ci sono) ma le mie speranze vanno via via affievolendosi. Ad oggi è molto più probabile il passaggio a Elliott e poi chissà. Di certo escludo un ritorno del nano; in caso contrario smetterò di tifare e seguire il Milan.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il club intero sta affondando. Il campionato è già andato, la dirigenza si è bruciata, la squadra fa autogestione e lo spogliatoio è spaccato.
> 
> L'Europa League sarebbe l'unica competizione che riaggiusterebbe la stagione consentendo l'accesso in Champions, ma allo stato attuale è pura utopia vincerla.
> 
> A meno che non fai una rifondazione totale...



Non necessariamente una cacciata dell'attuale dirigenza, causa pessimi risultati, deve coincidere col ritorno di quella vecchia.
La notizia è secondo me poco affidabile, perchè non racconta niente di nuovo, se non le paure di molti milanisti e le speranze di tutti gli avversari.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*


Mi sfugge la razionalità dell'operazione. Se Yonghong Li dovesse vendere il club a Berlusconi prima di ottobre 2018, non solo chiederebbe indietro gli oltre 300 milioni che Eliott gli ha prestato a tassi d'interesse altissimi ma anche i 100 che Huarong gli ha garantito per pagare la seconda "caparra", per non parlare degli altri investimenti nel club con cui si è ulteriormente indebitato (vedi notizia oggi de Il Sole 24 ore). Dal momento che il Milan è stato venduto a 520 milioni di euro più debiti, non vedo come a distanza di pochi mesi possa essere ceduto a meno. E dunque Berlusconi, senza il supporto di Fininvest, dovrebbe investire una cifra simile per farci.....cosa esattamente? Per rilanciarsi in politica? Con una squadra a metà classifica ed un tifo che non sopporta più né lui né Galliani? O magari ci vogliono raccontare la novella di un Berlusconi che, senza la "cattiva" Marina, sarebbe pronto a spendere come uno sceicco per il suo amato Milan?

La verità è che Berlusconi e Fininvest hanno già raggiunto il loro obiettivo. Hanno venduto a prezzi fuori mercato il club, realizzato una plusvalenza e dopo pochi mesi dall'insediamento del nuovo proprietario, si sta già facendo rimpiangere da una certa fascia di pubblico milanista. Nei prossimi mesi continuerà a specularci sopra con dichiarazioni come "Se mi chiamassero, non potrei rifiutare. Il Milan è un pezzo di cuore, perché mio padre....." o "Presi il Milan in tribunale ed in 3 anni era sul tetto del mondo. Non capisco le difficoltà della nuova proprietà". Ma non farà niente perché non è nel suo interesse farlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Ottobre 2017)

La morte del Milan


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono terrorizzato proprio dal pensiero di dovere smettere con il Milan. Perchè chiaro, stavolta sarebbe la goccia che farebbe traboccare il vaso. Tiferei contro inconsciamente, sempre, sarebbe inutile professarsi ancora tifoso.



Toby, siamo prima di tutto tifosi del Milan

Gli ultimi anni ci hanno deviati. Non dobbiamo dimenticare che una volta il tifoso milanista medio discuteva di formazione, mercato ed episodi arbitrali. Le cose normali del calcio.

Negli ultimi anni invece gli argomenti principali del tifoso medio sono i contratti con gli sponsor, i finanziamenti, passaggi di proprietà, budget di mercato calcolati al millmentro, e leggi e regole dell'economia cinese.

Ci hanno fatto diventare commercialisti e contabili, ma è una deviazione dall'essenza del tifoso di calcio vero, che per l'appunto dovrebbe interessarsi solo del cuore della squadra, che è soltanto l'aspetto puramente sportivo


Chiunque sia il nostro proprietario, oggi e nel futuro, facciamo del bene a noi stessi e tifiamo la squadra


----------



## Casnop (24 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque il debito da restituire non è di 350 milioni, ricordo vagamente fassone dire che era tipo la metà, qualcuno ricorda meglio di me?
> 
> Per me è fondamentale capire questo. Vorrebbe dire che ogni volta che parte sta storia son tutte balle


Il debito del Milan verso Elliott/Blue Skye è di 128 milioni, oltre interessi al 7,7 per cento annuo, rivenienti da due emissioni obbligazionarie, rispettivamente di 73 e 55 milioni, totalmente sottoscritte da Project Redblck Sarl, con sede in Lussemburgo, controllata al 95 per cento da Elliott di Paul Singer ed al 5 per cento da Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, emissioni deliberate dalla assemblea dei soci del club il 18 maggio scorso. Il rimborso della sorte capitale è datato al 31 ottobre 2018. La controllante al 99,93 per cento il capitale del club, ovvero Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg, è altresì debitrice verso Elliott/Blue Skye di 180 milioni, oltre interessi al tasso del 11,75 annuo, quale riveniente da un prestito concesso dalla anzidetta Project Redblack Sarl a Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxembourg, controllante al 100 per cento la Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg, il 25 marzo scorso per la finalizzazione della m&a sul Milan da parte della rispettiva controllata. Sono note trattative, più volte rivelate dall'amministratore delegato del Milan, Marco Fassone, per il rifinanziamento da parte di istituti di credito del solo debito intestato al Milan, 128 milioni oltre interessi a scadere, con un nuovo finanziamento a tassi più bassi ed a medio-lungo termine (5-10 anni), e revisione delle garanzie reali a suo tempo concesse a Elliott/Blue Skye (pegno su quote del capitale del club). Questa operazione di rifinanziamento del debito del Milan dovrebbe essere compketato entro l'inizio del prossimo anno, al massimo entro la prossima primavera. Questi sono i soli fatti a nostra conoscenza. Il resto è affidato alla solita speculazione giornalistica.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Ottobre 2017)

Che Li sia da solo e lo sia sempre stato credo che ormai sia accettato da tutti compreso il fatto che ha fatto un all in sperando fosse il trampolino di lancio per i grandi ambienti, scommessa rischiosa che ad oggi sembra totalmente persa sia per i risultati sportivi che per quelli economici, i nuovi sponsor sventolati non sono arrivati e i vecchi vengono sostituiti con altri di fascia e compensi inferiori pertanto mi sembra credibile che cerchi di tirarsene fuori salvando il possibile invece di perseverare


----------



## Casnop (24 Ottobre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Mi sfugge la razionalità dell'operazione. Se Yonghong Li dovesse vendere il club a Berlusconi prima di ottobre 2018, non solo chiederebbe indietro gli oltre 300 milioni che Eliott gli ha prestato a tassi d'interesse altissimi ma anche i 100 che Huarong gli ha garantito per pagare la seconda "caparra", per non parlare degli altri investimenti nel club con cui si è ulteriormente indebitato (vedi notizia oggi de Il Sole 24 ore). Dal momento che il Milan è stato venduto a 520 milioni di euro più debiti, non vedo come a distanza di pochi mesi possa essere ceduto a meno. E dunque Berlusconi, senza il supporto di Fininvest, dovrebbe investire una cifra simile per farci.....cosa esattamente? Per rilanciarsi in politica? Con una squadra a metà classifica ed un tifo che non sopporta più né lui né Galliani? O magari ci vogliono raccontare la novella di un Berlusconi che, senza la "cattiva" Marina, sarebbe pronto a spendere come uno sceicco per il suo amato Milan?
> 
> La verità è che Berlusconi e Fininvest hanno già raggiunto il loro obiettivo. Hanno venduto a prezzi fuori mercato il club, realizzato una plusvalenza e dopo pochi mesi dall'insediamento del nuovo proprietario, si sta già facendo rimpiangere da una certa fascia di pubblico milanista. Nei prossimi mesi continuerà a specularci sopra con dichiarazioni come "Se mi chiamassero, non potrei rifiutare. Il Milan è un pezzo di cuore, perché mio padre....." o "Presi il Milan in tribunale ed in 3 anni era sul tetto del mondo. Non capisco le difficoltà della nuova proprietà". Ma non farà niente perché non è nel suo interesse farlo.


Bravissimo. Nulla da aggiungere. Ci viene chiesto di non commentare la fonte giornalistica, e dunque trascureremo di considerare la sua vicinanza ad una piattaforma mediatica che affila le armi per una durissima campagna elettorale al fianco del partito, e del fronte politico, condotto dal suo proprietario. In un contesto di illazioni, ci permettiamo di porne una noi.


----------



## Black (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



sarebbe un incubo.... a voler essere complottisti lo scenario sembra:

1- Silvio vende ad un prezzo esagerato "a non si capisce bene chi"
2- il nuovo proprietario fa "il figo" tutta l'estate e poi alla prova della verità le cose vanno malissimo che peggio non si può
3- escono notizie di problemi economici del nuovo Milan
4- torna Silvio acclamato da tutti (i giornali ovviamente) e tutto torna

un INCUBO!!! non può andare così, non ci voglio credere. Mi dimetto da milanista se succede


----------



## Garrincha (24 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, Li dovrebbe essere proprio uno speculatore improvvisato se fosse come dici tu. Neanche un ritardato penserebbe di guadagnarci qualcosa dopo aver pagato il club 840 milioni tra acquisto e presa in carico dei debiti, senza contare i 230 milioni (a bilancio) per il mercato, a fronte di una spesa totale di più di un miliardo di euro, che con il prestito da restituire a Elliott arriva a 1 miliardo e 200 milioni circa di soldi in ballo. Oltretutto se vuoi speculare lo fai con i soldi tuoi, difficilmente ti indebiti per cifre del genere, in relazione al valore di quello che stai comprando, contando poi l'esiguo guadagno che ne avresti in un lasso di tempo così breve. Con la sola entrata in Champions pensava di guadagnarci rivendendo il club a breve? In che modo? Come poteva in così poco tempo aumentare il valore di un club, già esorbitante e fuori dalla realtà e difficilmente acquistabile? Non credo abbia rischiato di indebitare quasi tutto il suo patrimonio per guadagnarci una 30ina di milioni.
> Poi può essere che finiremo in vendita, ma non credo per i motivi che esponi tu.



Per me non è stata un'operazione da parte di Li puramente economica ma pubblicitaria, voleva salire la scala sociale passando da broker semisconosciuto a essere invitato ai tavoli che contano


----------



## fra29 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me a breve ci saranno novità importanti a livello societario e dirigenziale.
> 
> Una sostituzione più o meno in contemporanea di Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella, e poi avremo altre novità anche a livello di proprietà.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente non credo più alle cospirazioni dei giornali, ormai mi pare palese che qualcosa sotto ci sia.
YL sparito p, Han Li nemmeno presente a Milan China, comunicazione stravolta.
Sta prendendo piede l'idea, sostenuta da alcuni, che la cessione a YL fosse pilotata per questioni finanziare (per Fininvest) per poi concludersi con il passaggio al vero acquirente (garante reale del prestito), tutto confermato dal fatto che il Bond di Elliot non è mai stato quatato a quanto pare.
Un dubbio però: perché insieme alla cessione-ponte si è dato tutto in mano a un management improvvisato?
Non Aveva senso partire subitp con la definitiva dirigenza (almeno che davvero non si torni ad AG)...


----------



## fra29 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bargiggia , Festa e Ravezzani hanno da sempre spalato m_e_rda sul Milan, sulla nuova società, sul managment, sui prestiti, sui soldi. Il motivo è semplicemente che ormai si scrive per attirare visibilità e massa. Ti devo forse ricordare che siamo passati dai cinesi non esistono , ai cinesi non hanno soldi, ai cinesi hanno soldi ma mangiano i bambini?
> 
> Smettetela di volare con la mente, non esiste al mondo nessuna persona sana di mente, che investa 1 miliardo tra prestiti, investimenti personali ecc per bruciare tutto dopo 6 mesi dall'insediamento. Non esiste nessun investimento remurenativo così a breve termine e se il progetto fallirà Li probabilmente rivenderà ma tra anni, di certo non ora.



I cinesi non esistono? 
Sinceramente che sappiamo di Li? Perché è sparito?

Cinesi non hanno soldi?
Mi pare non lontano dalla verità visto che tutto è stato fatto a debito, anche gli aumenti di capitale. Al massimo bisogna capire chi è il garante..


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Un dubbio però: perché insieme alla cessione-ponte si è dato tutto in mano a un management improvvisato?
> Non Aveva senso partire subitp con la definitiva dirigenza (almeno che davvero non si torni ad AG)...



Aspettiamo di vedere cosa succede nei prossimi giorni/settimane.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Toby, siamo prima di tutto tifosi del Milan
> 
> Gli ultimi anni ci hanno deviati. Non dobbiamo dimenticare che una volta il tifoso milanista medio discuteva di formazione, mercato ed episodi arbitrali. Le cose normali del calcio.
> 
> ...




Se finiamo di nuovo al nano per me il Milan è morto.
Non esiste tornare ad essere il giocattolo elettorale di un bambolotto di gomma, non esiste.


Non foraggerò mai una roba del genere e a mio parere sarebbe giusto non lo facesse nessuno.

Sarebbe l'ennesimo gioco diabolico di uno sterco umano alle spese di milioni di persone.
Davvero vorremmo andare ancora dietro alle prese in giro?


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se finiamo di nuovo al nano per me il Milan è morto.
> Non esiste tornare ad essere il giocattolo elettorale di un bambolotto di gomma, non esiste.
> 
> 
> ...



La situazione societaria è in evoluzione (lo è per forza di cose considerando Elliot e debiti vari), vedremo quel che accadrà.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Paolo Bargiggia ha pubblicato un lungo articolo su Il Primato Nazionale in merito alla situazione finanziaria del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista di Mediaset la situazione per YongHong Li è pesantissima, deve restituire ad Elliott entro Ottobre 2018 ben 350 milioni, e al momento non sono certo rose e fiori. La squadra sta andando male e l'ingresso in Champions è, per i più ottimisti, un vero e proprio miraggio.
> YongHong Li avrebbe quindi dato mandato a delle banche d'affari a trovare un nuovo acquirente, e tra questi ci sarebbe anche Silvio Berlusconi. Per il momento però, il Cavaliere avrebbe rifiutato, la situazione debitoria dei rossoneri è troppo pesante persino per lui, che sognerebbe però un ritorno in sella alla "sua" creatura, specialmente sotto elezioni. Berlusconi non ha mai nascosto di avere sempre il cuore rossonero, e nelle ultime uscite ha più volte bacchettato Montella.
> L'altra ipotesi per salvare il Milan è l'ingresso, assieme ad YongHong Li, di nuovi partner finanziari, ma nessuno sembra voler entrare a far parte di una società con impegni così onerosi e soprattutto così ravvicinati. YongHong Li quindi, se non dovesse trovare qualcuno a cui vendere, o qualcuno che voglia affiancarlo, ha una sola possibilità: trovare un istituto finanziario che subentri a lui nel debito contratto con Elliott, rinegoziandone uno ancora più oneroso. Viceversa, il Milan diventerà di proprietà del fondo Elliott.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*





-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Mi sfugge la razionalità dell'operazione. Se Yonghong Li dovesse vendere il club a Berlusconi prima di ottobre 2018, non solo chiederebbe indietro gli oltre 300 milioni che Eliott gli ha prestato a tassi d'interesse altissimi ma anche i 100 che Huarong gli ha garantito per pagare la seconda "caparra", per non parlare degli altri investimenti nel club con cui si è ulteriormente indebitato (vedi notizia oggi de Il Sole 24 ore). Dal momento che il Milan è stato venduto a 520 milioni di euro più debiti, non vedo come a distanza di pochi mesi possa essere ceduto a meno. E dunque Berlusconi, senza il supporto di Fininvest, dovrebbe investire una cifra simile per farci.....cosa esattamente? Per rilanciarsi in politica? Con una squadra a metà classifica ed un tifo che non sopporta più né lui né Galliani? O magari ci vogliono raccontare la novella di un Berlusconi che, senza la "cattiva" Marina, sarebbe pronto a spendere come uno sceicco per il suo amato Milan?
> 
> La verità è che Berlusconi e Fininvest hanno già raggiunto il loro obiettivo. Hanno venduto a prezzi fuori mercato il club, realizzato una plusvalenza e dopo pochi mesi dall'insediamento del nuovo proprietario, si sta già facendo rimpiangere da una certa fascia di pubblico milanista. Nei prossimi mesi continuerà a specularci sopra con dichiarazioni come "Se mi chiamassero, non potrei rifiutare. Il Milan è un pezzo di cuore, perché mio padre....." o "Presi il Milan in tribunale ed in 3 anni era sul tetto del mondo. Non capisco le difficoltà della nuova proprietà". Ma non farà niente perché non è nel suo interesse farlo.



Infatti per lui non c'è nessun vantaggio a riprendersi il Milan, al massimo ventilerà l'ipotesi per fini elettorali. Non sarà lui l'acquirente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Ottobre 2017)

Non finiremo mai di nuovo in mano a Berlusconi, state tranquilli.

Al massimo finiremo in mano a chi ci ha comprati l'estate scorsa ma ha mandato avanti dei prestanome per motivi propri.
Insomma, il garante del prestito tramite Elliott.
Non si fanno simili manovre rischiando tutto, e un progetto non viene giù in 6 mesi.
Forse, semplicemente, il progetto vero e proprio deve ancora iniziare, motivo per il quale da un paio di mesi non si muove più niente: big news ahead, direbbero gli yankees.

Tempo al tempo, sta arrivando qualcosa di grosso...
Il congresso del PCC è finito come in pochi si aspettavano dal punto di vista sportivo: la tanto temuta stretta non c'è stata, anzi, quindi se qualcuno stava aspettando il via libera di Xi (che c'è stato, molto meno velato di quanto si creda), quale momento migliore di venire fuori?
Gennaio è alle porte, vi dico solo questo.
Chi ha orecchie per intendere...


----------



## fra29 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non finiremo mai di nuovo in mano a Berlusconi, state tranquilli.
> 
> Al massimo finiremo in mano a chi ci ha comprati l'estate scorsa ma ha mandato avanti dei prestanome per motivi propri.
> Insomma, il garante del prestito tramite Elliott.
> ...



Perché gennaio?


----------



## Black (24 Ottobre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non finiremo mai di nuovo in mano a Berlusconi, state tranquilli.
> 
> Al massimo finiremo in mano a chi ci ha comprati l'estate scorsa ma ha mandato avanti dei prestanome per motivi propri.
> Insomma, il garante del prestito tramite Elliott.
> ...



Beato te che riesci ad avere un minimo di ottimismo. Ma perchè Gennaio??


----------



## Milanforever63 (24 Ottobre 2017)

penso voglia dire che ci saranno molti soldi per il mercato di riparazione


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non finiremo mai di nuovo in mano a Berlusconi, state tranquilli.
> 
> Al massimo finiremo in mano a chi ci ha comprati l'estate scorsa ma ha mandato avanti dei prestanome per motivi propri.
> Insomma, il garante del prestito tramite Elliott.
> ...



Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca..
La penso esattamente come te. O almeno lo spero dal profondo. 
Io al momento sto ai fatti. 
230 milioni di euro messi sul mercato. 
Lasciamo le parole ai giornalai e ai lacchè e i fatti alla proprietà.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo: dov'è Yonghong Li? Perchè la società non dice nulla? Perchè non replica alle parole di Berlusconi di ieri, riportate da tutti?



Perchè ho la sensazione che ci siano problemi più grossi rispetto al rispondere a questi articoli.... Siamo in un mare di m.....


----------



## Ivan lancini (24 Ottobre 2017)

I sogni a volte .......realizzano


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> I sogni a volte .......realizzano



Realizzano cosa Ivan?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> *Infatti per lui non c'è nessun vantaggio a riprendersi il Milan,* al massimo ventilerà l'ipotesi per fini elettorali. Non sarà lui l'acquirente.


Concordo pienamente...al massimo si ''immolerà'' come salvatore della patria...a parole... ma una volta passata la ''sbornia'' elettorale mestamente ammetterà che non ci sono le condizioni per riottenere il Milan...
Qui si parla di milioni di euro come fossero noccioline...ma la realtà è ''abbastanza'' differente...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Ottobre 2017)

berlusconi domani muore
che se ne fa del milan


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Beato te che riesci ad avere un minimo di ottimismo. Ma perchè Gennaio??



Perchè se qualcuno che aspettava una direttiva dal congresso del PCC (che è arrivata, fidatevi) vuole saltare fuori, lo farà a gennaio se vedrà che ci sono margini per recuperare la stagione, oppure in grande stile a luglio.
I soldi di luglio scorso sono suoi


----------



## The Ripper (24 Ottobre 2017)

se Fassone dice che dobbiamo vendere uno o due top player se non arriviamo in Champions, significa che questa solidità economica che tanto si sventola sul forum da parte di alcune persone, NON ESISTE.
Perché NON ESISTE che al tuo primo anno, anche se fallisci l'obiettivo, sei costretto a vendere. 
NON ESISTE!
Significa che è un progetto che si regge su un filo sottilissimo.

Altro che "L'intero stato cinese dietro il Milan!" (cit.)


----------



## chicagousait (24 Ottobre 2017)

Io continuo a non capirci nulla di tutta questa situazione


----------



## Gabry (24 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se Fassone dice che dobbiamo vendere uno o due top player se non arriviamo in Champions, significa che questa solidità economica che tanto si sventola sul forum da parte di alcune persone, NON ESISTE.
> Perché NON ESISTE che al tuo primo anno, anche se fallisci l'obiettivo, sei costretto a vendere.
> NON ESISTE!
> Significa che è un progetto che si regge su un filo sottilissimo.
> ...



Ineccepibile. Il resto è fantasia romanzata.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se Fassone dice che dobbiamo vendere uno o due top player se non arriviamo in Champions, significa che questa solidità economica che tanto si sventola sul forum da parte di alcune persone, NON ESISTE.
> Perché NON ESISTE che al tuo primo anno, anche se fallisci l'obiettivo, sei costretto a vendere.
> NON ESISTE!
> Significa che è un progetto che si regge su un filo sottilissimo.
> ...



Le cessioni sono obbligati a farle a prescindere da quanti soldi abbia la proprietà causa fpf, è l'unico modo per ripianare il debito, sponsor che portano decine di milioni o vendano un miliardo di magliette è difficile accadano


----------



## The Ripper (24 Ottobre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Le cessioni sono obbligati a farle a prescindere da quanti soldi abbia la proprietà causa fpf, è l'unico modo per ripianare il debito, sponsor che portano decine di milioni o vendano un miliardo di magliette è difficile accadano



ma quale fpf eddai su


----------



## fra29 (24 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma quale fpf eddai su



Appunto.. infatti l'Inter ha ceduto Perisic e Icardi per,il,FPF..
Ce la stiamo raccontando ragazzi..


----------



## krull (24 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. infatti l'Inter ha ceduto Perisic e Icardi per,il,FPF..
> Ce la stiamo raccontando ragazzi..



Il bello é che quando ci cedevano Ibra e Thiago per ripianare un buco di bilancio erano balle e via coi forconi. Adesso ti vendono Donnarumma e Suso per l' fpf (!!!) ed é tutto ok. Anzi addirittura c'é chi é convinto che poi prendono 3 o 4 top Player. Davvero incredibile. Situazioni e giocatori diversi e va bene ma il succo é lo stesso. Siamo sprofondati dopo quelle cessioni. E partivamo da un secondo posto. Qui cedendo pure Suso che fine facciamo?


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Raga io mi defilo per un paio d'anni sto col cuore in pace credo..


----------



## mabadi (24 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma quale fpf eddai su



cederesti per l'EL? ammesso che riesca il Milan ad arrivare 6? se non via in CL a cosa ti servirebbe rimanere nel Fpf? (domanda non retorica)


----------



## mabadi (24 Ottobre 2017)

ci sono oramai due anzi tre linee che ballano nella mia testa, in base ai singoli momenti una prende maggior peso rispetto all'altra:
1) tutta un'operazione di Berlusconi per fare lo scorporo del Milan e far rientrare qualche maxitangente (gas?)....
2) dietro Y.L. c'è un cinese potentissimo Robin Li o Jack Ma o tutti e due insieme;
3) c'è solo YL che ha preso il Milan con 200ml (circa) suoi ed il resto tutti prestiti garantiti dal Milan stesso (una specie di mutuo garantito con la casa).
La 3 ad oggi è l'unica verità che si basa sui fatti ed onestamente fa decisamente paura, la 1 è stile film americano fantascienza, la 2 è la speranza che c'è in ognuno di noi e renderebbe tutti felici... il Magnate innamorato, magari dalla nascita, del Milan che vuole diventare il Presidente più titolato al modo e farsi conoscere nel mondo.

fra un anno sapremo di che morte dobbiamo morire.
Per ora è una lenta agonia e la squadra di certo con le prestazioni non aiuta.


----------



## gabri (24 Ottobre 2017)

AL ritorno di Berlusconi non ci credo assolutamente.

Sul fatto che questi hanno le pezze al culo, ecco, quello si.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. infatti l'Inter ha ceduto Perisic e Icardi per,il,FPF..
> Ce la stiamo raccontando ragazzi..



L'Inter non ha acquistato nessuno praticamente e Banega è stata una plusvalenza pura, la Roma i suoi Salah, Paredes e Rudiger li ha ceduti, oh se non volete giocare le coppe si può stare con cinquanta di passivo in bilancio, basta mettersi d'accordo.


----------

